# Muscle Gains On IGF/HGH/Insulin



## lseactuary (Nov 2, 2022)

Curious what muscle gain (lb) is expected on IGF/HGH/Insulin cycles? 
Does it 'taper off' at some point like with anabolic steroids?


----------



## Send0 (Nov 2, 2022)

There's not specific amount expected, but it's far less than what you'd get from using AAS. 

No need to taper off.


----------



## lseactuary (Nov 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> There's not specific amount expected, but it's far less than what you'd get from using AAS.
> 
> No need to taper off.


What about when in combo? 
I'm just curious how guys (say 6'0 tall) are getting to 250lb+?


----------



## Sven Northman (Nov 2, 2022)

lseactuary said:


> What about when in combo?
> I'm just curious how guys (say 6'0 tall) are getting to 250lb+?


By eating. Drugs are secondary.


----------



## pat.fitpro (Nov 3, 2022)

How much IGF/HGH you've been using？


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 4, 2022)

Never used igf1 not sure how great it is. GH and insulin give a nice cosmetic effect (it's addicting) when using AAS. I think high testosterone builds easily the most muscle and if used long enough will yield the most strength and keepable muscle tissue you will be able to get. 

Running GH with high test makes the gains a bit faster and you look better during the process.

 The truth about pro bodybuilders and GH is that they run it to stay lean when bulking up eating everything in sight. This I think is mostly financially motivated as bodybuilders are marketable when lean and very much not marketable fat and out of shape. This is probably also why guys aren't quite as big as Dorian and Ronnie or Markus for example the old school way of bodybuilding meant getting as heavy as possible not giving a damn about how you look. Guys don't do that anymore so they look pretty on Instagram all year round. 

The trickle down effect that we deal with on forums is guys are always comparing what they do to pro bodybuilders and so it's the norm to run the same drugs. I think this is a mistake and it only happens due to lack of information. If people collectively knew exactly what does what and when to use it, they wouldn't waste time and money running GH and insulin. It's just not that great for our purposes which are mostly to stay kinda lean, maybe some anti-aging stuff, nicer skin or whatever. Pro bodybuilders are running upwards of 20 ius a day some more some less, there seems to be two ideal ways to use it. Divide the shots into two or three a day to yield whatever amount you want 21 ius let's say and this will keep fat off your body or combine your weekly amount and divide by three and inject IV about an hour to two hours before training. Numerous reasons for doing it this way but irregardless I wanted to point out IVing GH is not smart unless you are using serostim or something pharm grade. Which, of course, is why pro.bodubuilders spend the extra money on pharm grade GH. Mainlining Chinese generics might not be a great idea. But I would not spend the extra cash on pharma for any other reason. Chinese is fine for fat loss. 

Insulin use seems to follow GH but it's not well or correctly understood. Firstly if you IV GH it's effects happen so fast if you are pinning three times a week I doubt insulin will be needed. 

The thing with GH is that it triggers the release of free fatty acids into your blood stream, I'm guessing the reason for this is so while you are sleeping (when GH pulses) the FFAs provide fuel for your body and this frees up protein and carbs to be used in various repair processes. 

When FFAs are in high amounts in your blood they interfere with insulin signaling and seem to blunt it's ability to trigger nutrient uptake in various tissues. It can be thought of like temporary insulin resistance although that's not really accurate. Anyway the thing to remember is that after pinning GH assuming subq shots for some hours after there will be FFAs roaming about and if you aren't careful with your eating you'll be walking around with high blood sugar all day. To get around this is incredibly obvious, pin GH either first thing in the morning and do some cardio or pin about an hour to two hours before training that day. This way you are physically active and burn off those FFAs so they dont fuck shit up. It follows you would not want to pin insulin pre workout but some do. I advise using fast acting insulin post workout IF AT ALL. Insulin is not always needed just because you use a little GH. Your body produces it just fine. 

I can and do use insulin to reduce the load on my pancreas, 4-6 ius humalog at my biggest meals Max. I dont always use it, it does seem to help. My guess is being older the insulin my body makes might not be as perfect as when I was say 25 it's possible synthetic insulin is just a more perfect version of it so it works better in my body but that's only a guess. 

Hope this helps.


----------

